# New or Used?



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey all,

I am still putzing around trying to find the right bike and I am debating about going to a local shop to buy new or go used.  I haven't found the "exact" bike I am looking for yet used but did see a deal on a used Gary Fisher.  (I am looking for the mamba used but have found a used tassajara fairly inexpensively)

Thoughts on buying from a dealer vs. private used sales?

I am really itching to get out on the road! 

Thanks as always for the help.


----------



## Gremf (Jun 2, 2009)

First bike, get new from a shop and make sure they take care of you. 

My first bike was from a shop in Bethel, CT (who I shan't name) but they treated me like an undocumented worker when I took the bike back because of a problem.  It cost them in the in end because I ended up buying three new bikes after that, one from a competing shop and one off Ebay (new frame) and another from custom frame builder in Michigan.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 2, 2009)

Agree with Gremf. First bike, it's worth it to work with a dealer, get a couple years of free service, and get your feet wet generally.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Agree with Gremf. First bike, it's worth it to work with a dealer, get a couple years of free service, and get your feet wet generally.



Are dealers usually good about servicing the bike for free?  I am sure it is dealer specific, but it would be cool to know if it was industry practice.

Also, any suggestions for taking bikes for a test ride?  What should I be looking for?


----------



## SKidds (Jun 3, 2009)

Used advocate here.  I went with a used Fisher Hoo Koo when I decided to get a bike.  Primarily a budget issue for me.  With only a couple hundred dollars to spend I could:

1)  Go to Wal Mart and get a Highway Star piece of crap special.

or

2) Get a lightly used high end bike with great components.

Kind of a no brainer for me.  Yes, I had to do some light maintenance and replace the chain, but if you are gonna get into biking you need to learn how to do that for yourself anyway.

If the cheapest new bike a shop can offer with decent frame and components (which probably wouldn't even be as good as what is on the Tassajara) is several hundred dollars more than what you spend on the used Fisher.....I say go for the used Fisher.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Are dealers usually good about servicing the bike for free?  I am sure it is dealer specific, but it would be cool to know if it was industry practice.
> 
> Also, any suggestions for taking bikes for a test ride?  What should I be looking for?



Most bike shops will give you one or two free tune-ups or adjustments with a purchase of a new bike. But don't expect anything beyond that.


----------



## jarrodski (Jun 3, 2009)

Gremf said:


> First bike, get new from a shop and make sure they take care of you.
> 
> My first bike was from a shop in Bethel, CT (who I shan't name) but they treated me like an undocumented worker when I took the bike back because of a problem.  It cost them in the in end because I ended up buying three new bikes after that, one from a competing shop and one off Ebay (new frame) and another from custom frame builder in Michigan.



eff that

name names!   if they;re that bad share the story... 

for instance,  i have a bank of america story that is summed up when i say they gave me 590 dollars in overdraft fees in 6 days.  no purchase on the debit card was for more than 20 dollars at a time.... dicks


----------



## Gremf (Jun 3, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> name names!   if they;re that bad share the story...



There is only one shop in Bethel, CT and I am not talking about the Cannondale offices.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 3, 2009)

If you don't have the bucks to buy new at a bike shop, get a lightly used bike and a copy of "Zen and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenace".  Root around and you can find some deals where people bought the nice mid range bike and barely rode it.

Free maintenace on a bike can run the gamut of not doing much with your bike to really comprehensive service.  Some bike shops have service which should be free because they are slow and don't do the work propoerly the first time.  A good bike from a good LBS is the way to go, if the LBS is good and some are mediocre or worse.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

What kind of budget are you working with?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 3, 2009)

I've bought both my bikes online and haven't had a issue. They arrived in good condition and with minor assembly worked well out of the box. I try to keep up on my bikes and being an engineer maybe makes this a little easier regardless, it's not that hard to do a little research to find out how to keep your ride in good working order.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2009)

I am kind of a "champaign taste on a beer budget kinda guy".  Luckily for me, I can afford decent beer so I am not at the rot gut Natty Light stage.  More like Stone Brewing Company.

Beer talk aside....

I missed the boat on the Gary Fisher that was up for grabs.  I am pretty sure I am looking at spending around $850 on a 29er through a bike shop in Portland.  The guy was super helpful and really informative. I am sure the components aren't the best (http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/mamba/bigimage) but from everything I read, it is what I should be getting into for an entry level bike.

I keep checking for a used one online but haven't found anything yet.  The shop deals pretty heavily with Trek and Fisher so they can offer it $70 - $90 cheaper than other shops in the state.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

That should be a pretty good bike.  The price seems a bit on the high side to me, but 29ers seem to tack a bit onto the price.  If you don't mind me asking, is there any particular reason that you're going for a 29er over a 26"?

Most importantly of all is the fit.  I assume you've taken it out for a test ride?  Make sure the bike fits you good.  Try to ride some bikes from different manufacturers and see what feels good to you.  Make sure the shop is willing to work with you in fine tuning the fit once you find the right bike for you.  You can get the best deal in the world on a bike, but if you're uncomfortable you won't be happy.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2009)

No worries on the questions...

I wanted to do some road biking in addition to single track stuff.  From what I understand (which, admittedly is very little) the 29ers work well dealing with obstacles but can translate to road biking fairly well. (compared to the 26's which make road biking a little more difficult)  I wanted to hit up some long range rides in the future (Trek across Maine next year and possibly the Dempsy Challenge this year) and knew I couldn't afford two bikes  I am sure that would be ideal.

I am planning on taking the bike for a spin this weekend. (if I can get the free time)  The guy at the shop seemed more than happy to work with me on fit. Again, he and I spent over an hour discussing possible set-ups and he was pretty convinced the 29 was the way to go.  Maybe he was just looking to push product and I am "that guy".  There was a GF Cobia in the store but it was another $200 and that is way out of my price range. (especially when you throw in all the gear to lug the bike around)  

It seems like the only knock on the Mamba is the Dart 3.  Most posts seem to bash it. Seems like a lot of people have had them leak oil on the first few rides and had to have it fixed. (luckily under warranty)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot that you had posted about getting a bike earlier, I remember the details now.  That bike should fit your needs well, though it leans more towards the off-road side of things.  I don't have any personal experience with the Dart 3, but I think it should be fine for what you're doing and you're not going to get anything better at that price range anyway.  It has a lockout, which will probably be nice when you're road riding.  Just remember that this bike will be heavier and slower than a road bike, which you'll notice on extended road rides for sure.  I'd get some slicks for doing the road stuff at least.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sorry, I forgot that you had posted about getting a bike earlier, I remember the details now.  That bike should fit your needs well, though it leans more towards the off-road side of things.  I don't have any personal experience with the Dart 3, but I think it should be fine for what you're doing and you're not going to get anything better at that price range anyway.  It has a lockout, which will probably be nice when you're road riding.  Just remember that this bike will be heavier and slower than a road bike, which you'll notice on extended road rides for sure.  I'd get some slicks for doing the road stuff at least.



Yeah, this thread has accidentally come full circle and is around the original thread I started. Sorry about that.

"Off - road" leanings is pretty much what I am looking for.  I want to check out trail riding and see what I can do.  Something to help pass the time between ski seasons 

As for tires, I read somewhere about a 700 something cross road tire.  I will have to find the exact model and post it to see what people think.

Any other thoughts?  Know of any good rides to start out with in the Maine/ Vermont area?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 4, 2009)

Talk to Marc about using a MTB as a road bike. If I were you I'd decide which you'd rather do, MTB or road, and get a bike specifically for that. There's so much of a difference in what each is designed for that if you try to go somehwere in the middle you sacrifice tons on both.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm...are you suggesting this is not so much a good idea?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 4, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Hmm...are you suggesting this is not so much a good idea?


My path was to suck it up and sacrifice the MTB for a couple years until I can afford one; until then I have a really nice road bike, once I can afford a MTB I'll have two good dedicated purpose bikes.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

IMHO, you've already made the choice to go MTB.  This bike is in no way a compromise for a decent entry level MTB.  At that price range you're not really going to find anything better for MTB, unless you go used or 26er.  The 29er option seems to add about $100-$200 to the price.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> IMHO, you've already made the choice to go MTB.  This bike is in no way a compromise for a decent entry level MTB.  At that price range you're not really going to find anything better for MTB, unless you go used or 26er.  The 29er option seems to add about $100-$200 to the price.


Not arguing the bike itself is a compromise, I would just suggest throwing out the road bike stuff. If you'd get a 26er if you had a seperate road bike, get a 26er. Save the money on the tires. Enjoy your MTBing to the fullest extent you can until you can afford the road bike, and then you'll be in a good place with both bikes and save some money while you're at it.

Or at least, don't even ride a road bike until you can buy one. Ignorance can be bliss.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 4, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Not arguing the bike itself is a compromise, I would just suggest throwing out the road bike stuff. If you'd get a 26er if you had a seperate road bike, get a 26er. Save the money on the tires. Enjoy your MTBing to the fullest extent you can until you can afford the road bike, and then you'll be in a good place with both bikes and save some money while you're at it.
> 
> Or at least, don't even ride a road bike until you can buy one. Ignorance can be bliss.



I am a little confused here. Are you under the impression that a 29er is some sort of hybrid bike meant for on and off road?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 4, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am a little confused here. Are you under the impression that a 29er is some sort of hybrid bike meant for on and off road?



Nope, just addressing this:



BackLoafRiver said:


> I wanted to do some road biking in addition to single track stuff.  From what I understand (which, admittedly is very little) the 29ers work well dealing with obstacles but can translate to road biking fairly well. (compared to the 26's which make road biking a little more difficult)  I wanted to hit up some long range rides in the future (Trek across Maine next year and possibly the Dempsy Challenge this year) and knew I couldn't afford two bikes  I am sure that would be ideal.


I would never recommend a hybrid to anyone that will be serious about biking. They just don't work well at anything.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 5, 2009)

According to the stuff I have read, the 29er is still a mountain bike but thanks to bigger wheels, bigger contact patch, etc. it is able to handle roots, bumps and a few other things with greater ease than a 26.  This, however, all comes at a cost.  You sacrifice a few things with the bigger wheels, right?  Acceleration is a bit slower, but you are able to maintain momentum.   

Now I am not sure which way to go, 29 or 26.  The internet is flooded with various articles arguing both points.

I do agree, the more I think about it, the more I want to take the machine into the woods to "play" so finding the right bike in my price range that gives me the best bang for my buck is the best suggestion.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 5, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am still putzing around trying to find the right bike and I am debating about going to a local shop to buy new or go used.  I haven't found the "exact" bike I am looking for yet used but did see a deal on a used Gary Fisher.  (I am looking for the mamba used but have found a used tassajara fairly inexpensively)
> 
> ...



If you are buying a road bike I dont see anything wrong with buying used.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 5, 2009)

The used bike is a 2008 GF Tassajara. Turns out the guy selling still has it. I thought it got scooped up on Wednesday


----------



## big oz (Jun 5, 2009)

Unless you or someone you know has some expertise in bikes, the best bet is to go new or look at leftovers and shop demos.  All should carry at least a minimal warranty and come rider ready.  Another option is to fish around for shop employee rigs.  Generally never ridden cuz they work to much during the season and are always dumping product for the latest and greatest.  They get em cheap, you can get em cheaper.  The problem with used stuff is that anyone can degrease and clean a bike really well and make it look sharp.  It is hard to pickup on problems like internal fork issues and drivetrain wear unless you have had some prior experience.  And unlike cars there is no odometer or Kelley Blue Book to give you an edge.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 5, 2009)

I bought my Giant Reign x1 new from a shop. Even at 2600 bones (which sounds insane but really is totally worth it for a great bike), Im happy with my purchase. Bike shops are a dime a dozen if you ask me, but mountain bikes get ridden hard at all times. There are deals to be found used but its not like buying a car from a little old lady. Most used bikes are beat up or not maintained Ive found. 

However, now that I have made the investment, I doubt Ill buy another bike new for a long, long time. With my Giant I get a full lifetime warranty on my frame, and an awesome component setup right out of the box (Fox Van 36r, SRAM X.9 all around, Hayes Stroker trails, etc). As the components wear out or break I can upgrade even more, or just replace via ebay on the cheap, and I know the frame is good. 

Used bikes (especially downhill bikes) live a tough life, I like knowing that Ive taken care of it from new.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 8, 2009)

Talisman said:


> If you don't have the bucks to buy new at a bike shop, get a lightly used bike and a copy of "Zen and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenace".



Found a bunch of copies on Amazon. I guess it is  "Zinn and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance."  Should be arriving this week.  If nothing else, I figure its pretty good for the details.

Headed to my LBS after work to do some test rides on that Mamba and a Cobia.  My big fear is that I will fall in love with the Cobia, thus adding a few more $$ to the price tag.  It could get hella ugly pretty fast.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 20, 2009)

*Finally, after what feels like months....*

..I got my bike today.!!

Went to lbs and spend the better part of 3 hours test riding bikes.  The poor sales rep was super patient but I was worried I was getting to her.  I absolutely fell in love with the Gary Fisher Xcal but it was way out of my price range.  What a bike!  In the end, I narrowed it down between the Cobia and the PIrahna.  I grabbed the Cobia for an absolute steal. In the end, it felt so comfortable and was such a fun ride.

Took it out tonight for an hour and did a 6 mile ride.   I can't wait to get back home and try it on some local stuff.

My only complaint is that when I am on the smaller gear set, the 7th (or 14th, or 21st) there is a popping sound and felt like the chain skips.  i am going to take it back tomorrow just to make sure it doesn't have anything really wrong with it.

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 20, 2009)

AdironRider said:


> I bought my Giant Reign x1 new from a shop. Even at 2600 bones (which sounds insane but really is totally worth it for a great bike), .



Is that normal for a high end bike?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is that normal for a high end bike?


High end? Well, everything's relative. Look at the prices:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone69pro/

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/top_fuel/topfuel99ssl/


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is that normal for a high end bike?



Yes, and they can go a lot higher than that too. I had a Giant Reign X0($3300 price tag) last weekend for a demo from my LBS, seemed like a great bike.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2009)

mondeo said:


> High end? Well, everything's relative. Look at the prices:
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/madone/madone69pro/
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/top_fuel/topfuel99ssl/




Wow..but they are on sale.  Are most of you guys riding like $500 bikes or $1,000 bikes or $2,000 bikes???  It seems like mountain bikes last longer than skis if maintained properly.  After watching some footage from Blue..I'm thinking about taking the plunge..I might have to hit up a demo..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2009)

I would say most of us are on sub $2000 bikes(2knees even still has his price tag on his $249). Best thing is to get something more reasonably priced to make sure you are in it for the long haul.

GSS, you better hurry up and get a bike so you can make it to this http://forums.alpinezone.com/56752-meshomasic-post-ride-bbq-sat-06-27-a.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 21, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I would say most of us are on sub $2000 bikes(2knees even still has his price tag on his $249). Best thing is to get something more reasonably priced to make sure you are in it for the long haul.
> 
> GSS, you better hurry up and get a bike so you can make it to this http://forums.alpinezone.com/56752-meshomasic-post-ride-bbq-sat-06-27-a.html



I'm gonna be in DC that day...the last time I was on a Mountain Bike was when I lived in Bozeman..my friend Tom and I rode 4 miles up a switchback dirt road in the Bridgers and he wanted to take technical singletrack down which was mad steep and I coasted down the road..the high center of gravity is what kept me from going back.  I know the Bike I was on was a Trek..and I think it was a girls bike...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is that normal for a high end bike?



I got my frame (frame / rear shock) at season end close for 50% off, but full price was $2400 for the frame and rear shock alone. You can easily spend almost $1000 for a really nice suspension fork, and a nice set of hand built wheels with high end hubs can run you almost $1000.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..but they are on sale.  Are most of you guys riding like $500 bikes or $1,000 bikes or $2,000 bikes???  It seems like mountain bikes last longer than skis if maintained properly.  After watching some footage from Blue..I'm thinking about taking the plunge..I might have to hit up a demo..


I think I got my road bike for something like $1200, usually like $1400 but they didn't have the next model down (the one I wanted) so I got a deal.

When I get a MTB next year, it'll probably be around $1K.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2009)

mondeo said:


> When I get a MTB next year, it'll probably be around $1K.



unless you can find a season close out or a get a real steel don't even think about getting a new FS bike that costs less than $1500. Any thing cheaper than that and you are almost wasting your money. The corners that have to cut and componets used on a FS bike in that price range garantees problems if its used on technical single track. $800 is a pretty good price point for a nice HT that can handle some abuse and will last for years. Or spend that $1000 and look for a newer used bike and you will be able to get something pretty nice.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 21, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Nnless you can find a season close out or a get a real steel don't even think about getting a new FS bike that costs less than $1500. Any thing cheaper than that and you are almost wasting your money. The corners that have to cut and componets used on a FS bike in that price range garantees problems if its used on technical single track. $800 is a pretty good price point for a nice HT that can handle some abuse and will last for years. Or spend that $1000 and look for a newer used bike and you will be able to get something pretty nice.


I was planning on starting on a HT.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I was planning on starting on a HT.



Then you will be able to get a pretty bad ass HT for $1000.


----------

